# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  Δ/Π ΚΑΛΗ ΤΥΧΗ

## sidnik77

Το M/S MARY BIRCH ναυπηγήθηκε στα Warrens New Holland Shipyards το 1917.  To 1925 πουλήθηκε στην L. Martini και έλαβε το όνομα Cesare ενώ το 1933  αγοράστηκε από την Ferrando & Massone of Genova, και το 1939  μετονομάστηκε σε  VINCENZO DORMIO από την Ditta Giuseppe Dormio of  Monopoli (Bari). Κατά την διάρκεια του Β’ ΠΠ υπηρέτησε ως ναρκοθετικό με  την Regia Marina. Μετά τον πόλεμο το 1964 πουλήθηκε στους Καρανικολάου  και Βάμπαρη και μετονομάστηκε σε “ΚΑΛΗ ΤΥΧΗ”. Αργότερα πουλήθηκε στον  Αθανάσιο Κουτσογκίλα ο οποίος ήταν και καπετάνιος στις 25/7/1975 οπότε  και σάλπαρε για το μοιραίο ταξίδι
Περισσότερα εδώ
http://labtop.topo.auth.gr/wreckhistory/kali-tychi/

----------


## Ellinis

Eξαιρετική και επαγγελματική δουλειά  :Applouse:  :Applouse:

----------


## sidnik77

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ

----------

